# Miyata Ridge Runner Pick Up



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Got this little gem today along with the Stumpy. Pretty nice all the way around. I thought these early miyatas were lugged. How come some Miyatas are Koga Miyatas and some are just Miyatas?


----------



## soreyes (Mar 16, 2007)

Very clean and the paint does not look like it has been over exposed to the sun. I am surprised how low that gearing is on the rear.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice Fork!


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah, I like those too.


----------



## Fullrange Drew (May 13, 2004)

My Trailrunner was just a Miyata, not a Koga Miyata. It was lugged and bonded. Aluminium front end with steel seatstays and chainstays. Cable guides up front are riveted and the fixtures at the rear are brazed.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, that is a work of art.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

The RidgeRunner is in the 1984 brochure










Normally visible here => https://yojimg.net/bike/univega/

It is a welded construction. I think not much was welded at that time.

Koga Miyata is another brand. European, only covering the higher segments. Miyata supplied the frames. The older Kogas you sometimes see in the US are mostly excess stock.

@fullrange drew
From the detailling I derive it is a 1990 modelyear frame. The 1991 frames had toptube cablerouting, material cut out the bracket lug, wider bb, oversize headtube etc.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks. That looks like it. Too bad I didn't get the pedals, suntour XC?


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Scotty,

The catalogue under the link is currently not visiable. It happens more often ...and somewhat later it is back. The specs are in it, so I would check later.

I saved all pages too, but not on this computer.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

OK, so you are confusing me. The link is to a univega catalog.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

No, it is to a database with mainly Univega bicyles, a Univega MTB catalogue and 1 Miyata catalogue

Miyata built for Univega


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Fullrange Drew (May 13, 2004)

Elevation12 said:


> fullrange drew
> From the detailling I derive it is a 1990 modelyear frame. The 1991 frames had toptube cablerouting, material cut out the bracket lug, wider bb, oversize headtube etc.


Thanks for that. Tried doing a few searches on the web and there's pretty much nothing out there info wise to be found out about them. 1990 stacks up perfectly with the date stamps on the brakes and what I was told from the first owner. All I can realy tell you beyond that is that it had a suspesion fork in silver alloy (no labels on it though) and the factory paintwork was white pearl. Labels said Miyata, Trailrunner and Alumitech.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

ScottyMTB said:


> Thanks. That looks like it. Too bad I didn't get the pedals, suntour XC?


Those look like VP747 pedals.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*OK 10K, here is a Univega for ya*

Gran Rally, got the Shimano 600 pedals too. Frame has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

ScottyMTB said:


> Gran Rally, got the Shimano 600 pedals too. Frame has a lifetime warranty.


I have an old Univega road bike that same exact color but its an aluminum and steel mix like the Miyata above. Its a Nuovo Tech 450, made by Miyata.


----------

